# spark plugs



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

I saw on Horse power TV the other day where they compared spark plugs in their dyno engine and gave the #s.
The E plugs (maybe E Tech) Produced better fuel economy and 5 more horse power. This was not a advertisment test but an actual test to determine power performance.
Anyone thought about using these. i tried to get some but could not get a cross reference.

I found the cross reference.
The plug is E3.38
I also saw the Tv spot on their web page so it might have just been clever advertising,since they never did mention what the other plug was that they tested against.


----------



## muddnfool (Mar 13, 2009)

i run em in mine its a little more power not much and i think they tested with a denso irdium


----------



## trailmaker (Jun 29, 2010)

does anyone know where the spark plug cross-reference chart is if there is one. I thought i saw one here but maybe i am mistaken.
thnks


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

trailmaker said:


> does anyone know where the spark plug cross-reference chart is if there is one. I thought i saw one here but maybe i am mistaken.
> thnks


your not mistaken...i have seen one also. its in another thread,i forget who posted it but i couldnt find it ..its here somewhere


found it
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=999&page=2

its the second post..i think it needs to be seperated from there and put somewhere by itself


----------



## HoNdAnAsTyRIDdEr09 (Aug 26, 2009)

Id like to run iridium E 3s in mine but i cpuldnt find the cross refernce on the chart blah....i must b goin blind


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

the ngk cr7e is the regular plug and ngk CR7EIX--is the iridium #
yes that is the part # i confirmed it herehttp://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=8535&highlight=cr7eix&page=2

so you really dont have to have a auto plug to get an iridium


----------



## trailmaker (Jun 29, 2010)

blue beast said:


> your not mistaken...i have seen one also. its in another thread,i forget who posted it but i couldnt find it ..its here somewhere
> 
> 
> found it
> ...


 


Thanks blue beast
It seems that Denso and NGK are cheapest choice for an iridium. E3 doesn't seem to make an iridium but a similar technology.
The cheapest on ebay between NGK and Denso is $19 for a pare shipped so tomorrow ill call the local part stores to see if they can get them cheaper and if other brands make one for the brute...

And this link was the best cross reference chart i could find with the most brands

http://www.angelfire.com/extreme4/skidoolympique/SPARK_PLUG_CROSS_REFERENCE.htm


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

do you have an O'reilly parts store or an autozone...the O'reilly got the plugs for my buddy i think


----------



## trailmaker (Jun 29, 2010)

No O'rielly's up here but we do have Napa, Pepboys, A&A, Parts Plus and Avdanced Auto parts so ill see if one of them can get them.

I probably dont need them being that my brute starts right up nomatter how long it has been sitting cold or hot out (a crank or two more in the winter though). But if they help with cold starts in the winter then i am willing to try them out to save my battery and starter.


----------



## trailmaker (Jun 29, 2010)

advanced auto - $7.59 for a NGK cr7eIX plug, almost $2 bucks cheaper than ebay considering shipping and 2 miles away from my wifes work.... Four on order and will be there monday morning....
Thats what i call good service!


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

I trim the ground strap on my plugs til they are cut just centered over the electrode.It's an old school trick for drag racers.


----------

